# hâter la mue



## La Marchesa

Buongiorno a tutti, 
l'espressione "hater la mue vers quelqun" può significare "alzare la voce contro qcn"? 
Grazie


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao 

Capisco "*hâter la mue*", anche se non è una frase fatta ma penso che "*hâter la mue vers quelqu'un*" non voglia dire niente.
Hai contesto? (fonte, frase completa,...)


----------



## La Marchesa

Ciao DearPrudence, 
la frase di riferimento è "l'Europe hâte sa mue vers l'economie sans carbone". Può essere tradotta con "l'Europa accelera i tempi verso l'economia senza carbone"?
Grazie


----------



## DearPrudence

Vado a provare di spiegarlo in francese.
"*la mue*", c'est quand un animal change de peau : *la muta*.
Ici, de façon figurée, cela fait référence à un changement.
"*hâter*" ici veut dire : "*accélérer*".
Donc, si on reformule, cela donne :
"*L'Europe accélère le changement vers l'économie sans carbone"
= "L'Europe veut aller rapidement vers l'économie sans carbone / veut se convertir à l'économie sans carbone rapidement."
...*

Est-ce plus clair ? Il me semble que ta traduction marche, non ?
(en tout cas, non, on ne peut pas "hâter la mue vers quelqu'un"! )


----------



## La Marchesa

Oui, maintenant c'est clair. J'ai pris "voce" comme signification du mot et pas "muta" en faisant reference au changement. 
Merci bien


----------



## Pernie

Ciao Marchesa e DearPrudence,
Mi scuso per l'OT parziale, ma credo che "carbone" sia carbonio in italiano, non carbone. O sbaglio?
Scusate ancora se ho fatto confusione


----------



## La Marchesa

Ciao Pernie, 
hai perfettamente ragione si traduce con carbonio, carbone sarebbe stato "charbon"


----------

